# Reel repair/cleaning League City/Dickinson area



## amy larner

Anyone know of a good reel repair/cleaning shop in the League City/Dickinson area who does good work on Shimano baitcasters?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Fishing Tackle Unlimited would be one choice, at the Gulf Freeway Fuqua exit.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Mikeinfriendswood is a great repairman that is a 2cooler from Bayou Vista.281 235 7526


----------



## smooth move

serious tackle in the outlet mall on the frwy at century blvd and 45.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger

I do my own cleaning and repair of fishing reels and work on many of my friends reels. Occasionally, I do work for friends of friends for a meager donation. If just cleaning, there is a $20 donation towards materials used for the work. Parts would cost what you would normally pay at FTU. I do carry some parts for shimano bait cast reels ( bearings, drag washers etc.) you can send me a PM and will give you contact information as well as references. I have never tried to do this outside of my circle of friends but have been told that I should. So here's my first go at it... 

JG


----------



## NateSkin10

Topwaterplugger works on all of my reels--he is very meticulous and can make any one of your reels feel as smooth as the day you bought them. He's been working on them for years, and usually has most of the regular maintenance parts on hand, so it won't take him long to make the repair. The guy is a great fisherman and knows exactly how the reels we use work, and the elements they are up against. He'll fix your reels for an affordable rate, and in a fraction of the time you'll spend waiting for your reels to get attention at ftu or any other tackle shop. I'm on the water on a weekly basis and cannot afford to leave my reels at a shop for weeks on end. Topwaterplugger can turn them over in just a day or two--give him a try, you won't regret it.


----------



## Sgrem

After seeing this post i reached out to TopWaterPlugger as i am in that area too. I had three different reels all with issues needing attention and he was fantastic to work with. Super prompt response and great work....All my reels he serviced are performing like i would expect. He was very accomodating and patient and really focused on my satisfaction. I will use him again and recomend with confidence.


----------



## HEAT MISER

I took three reels over to Topwaterplugger Monday evening after work. I picked all three up Tuesday after work. This man know his business and is a pleasure to talk with. He told me what was needed with each reel and went over proper maintenence with me. I highly recommend him , you will not be disappointed, I know I wasn't. Thanks again Top .


----------



## GSMAN

Just picked up a reel from Topwater! He did a great job in getting the reel running smooth! Appreciate the quick turn around as well. I will be using his services again in the future. Highly recommend him.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger

Thanks for the kind words, guys. You have my number, give it your friends. Word of mouth is always good.


----------



## WGA1

I recently took three reels to TopWaterPlugger for repair. The guy is very friendly and he knows his stuff. I have no complaints. If anyone needs a reel repaired I highly recommend him.


----------



## zoodude

TopWaterPlugger was great. I took him my old Curado and he had it like new in less than 1 hour. I would definately recommend him.


----------



## ComeFrom?

bubbas kenner said:


> Mikeinfriendswood is a great repairman that is a 2cooler from Bayou Vista.281 235 7526


X10


----------



## Kewlbreeze

*Topwaterplugger telephone Number*

Can I get a phone number to topwaterplugger?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Sgrem

Welcome to 2cool.
This thread is seven years old.


----------



## 348473

Also Serious Tackle exit #13 i45S


----------

